# Fun Smileys



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

:hugs


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love it!!!I bet I could find a place for most of them.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I love it!!!I bet I could find a place for most of them.


Thanks! I have a lot of fun looking for them.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The fish/hook is a good one!Did you go see the emoji movie?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> The fish/hook is a good one!Did you go see the emoji movie?


Don't know why I like looking for smileys.









No, I didn't see it. Was it good?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How can we use these?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> How can we use these?


1) You can save them to your drive and upload when needed.
2) You can select, copy/paste
3) You can copy IMG URL and paste using the mountain icon.

Edited to add:
Is that what you meant?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This one is cute:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, that's what I meant!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know that feeling!!!I didn't go see the movie,not my type.I don't like going to the movies.I ALWAYS get a seat-kicking kid behind me.Dale thought I was crazy but 4x's in a row we went and a kid sat behind me and kicked my seat.I only go to the drive-in but they've been showing kid movies like The Emoji movie.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------

